# PowerPc G5 plante tout le temps!!!



## lulu134 (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, mon PPC G5 plante tout le temps. Il charge tout le temps et quitte les application, surtout safari. Je peux plus surfer avec pres 10min il plante tout le temps et je peux pas envoyer les rapport a Apple. Mon PPC tourne sous Snow Leopard 10.5.8 et il lui reste pleins d'espace sur le DD. Que faire


----------



## lappartien (11 Avril 2012)

10.5.8 c'est léopard
10.6 c'est snow leopard 
1/ faire une mise à jour combo de ton system (10.5.8 ou 10.6.....)
regarder si ça va mieux déjà . en même temps vérifie si la bécane n'a pas une mise à jour efi à faire aussi
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/index?p....search&locale=fr_FR&q=mise à jour efi ppc G5


----------



## iMacounet (11 Avril 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> 10.5.8 c'est léopard
> 10.6 c'est snow leopard
> 1/ faire une mise à jour combo de ton system (10.5.8 ou 10.6.....)
> regarder si ça va mieux déjà . en même temps vérifie si la bécane n'a pas une mise à jour efi à faire aussi
> ...



T'es pas au courant qu'un G5 est bloqué à Léopard x.5.8 ?

Et les plantages réguliers du G5, c'est la carte mère ! 

Donc, tu dois l'eteindre en pressant le bouton on/off ou en débranchant la prise?
et après il redémarre normalement ?


----------



## lappartien (11 Avril 2012)

ben non, j'ai pas de g5 
mais je vais te dire une chose mac ou net, c'est pas mopi qui ai répondu à ce truc. bizarre non?
j'ai jamais répondu à CE post...


----------



## lulu134 (11 Avril 2012)

Oui je dois appuyer longtemps sur la touche power..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------

Et quand je dois pas couper de cette façon l'application (surtout safari et le dashboardclient plante).


----------



## iMacounet (12 Avril 2012)

Ben les G5 ont eu beaucoup de problèmes de carte mère ... Cela doit être elle en cause.

Les condensateurs defectueux ... 

Voici un petit guide de démontage, pour ensuite, acceder à la carte mère, et effectuer un contrôle visuel sur les condensateurs.

Si ils sont gonflés, c'est mauvais signe.

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-iMac-G5-17-Inch-Model-A1058-Rear-Panel/960/1

Voilà.


----------



## lulu134 (12 Avril 2012)

Merci je vais voir tout de suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------

Ce n'est pas un imac que j'ai mais la tour powermac g5


----------



## jcfaggia (12 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
A l'époque, j'avais installé Léopard sur mon iMac G5. Je suis vite revenu sur Tiger pour retrouver une réactivité normale et un fonctionnement correct de mon WI-FI.
Je crois me souvenir que je n'ai pas été le seul à réagir ainsi, mais il est vrai que les résultats ne sont pas forcément reproductibles d'une machine à l'autre, même avec le même OS.
En ce qui me concerne, y a pas photo, mon G5 n'est pas fait pour Léopard.
Dont acte.
Bonne nuit.
JCF


----------



## iMacounet (13 Avril 2012)

Fallait préciser ... De toute façon, c'est la même chose, la carte mère. Les G5 (iMac + PowerMac) ont eu de gros problèmes de carte mère 

Connais tu le modèle de ton G5 ? Menu Pomme > A Propos de ce Mac.

Si c'est un WaterCooling, c'est le système qui se mets probablement à fuir, et a ronger l'électronique de la carte mère ... 

Si c'en est pas un, cela doit être un problème de CM/Proceseur ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h29 ----------




jcfaggia a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> A l'époque, j'avais installé Léopard sur mon iMac G5. Je suis vite revenu sur Tiger pour retrouver une réactivité normale et un fonctionnement correct de mon WI-FI.
> Je crois me souvenir que je n'ai pas été le seul à réagir ainsi, mais il est vrai que les résultats ne sont pas forcément reproductibles d'une machine à l'autre, même avec le même OS.
> En ce qui me concerne, y a pas photo, mon G5 n'est pas fait pour Léopard.
> ...


Edit : J'ai un iMac PPC G5 1,8Ghz avec 1,5Go de RAM et sur Léopard il tourne plutôt bien ... Bon, quand il veut fonctionner hein.


----------



## lulu134 (13 Avril 2012)

C'est pas un par eau mais pas air, voila ce qu'il est lis quand je mets a propos de ce mac, 

Processeur : 2 x 2 GHz PowerPC G5

Mémoire : 3Go DDR SDRAM


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2012)

lulu134 a dit:


> Processeur : 2 x 2 GHz PowerPC G5


Les bi pro 1,8 gHz avaient des pb de carte mère; peut être est ce aussi le cas des bi pro 2,0 gHz ?

As tu tenté un Apple Hardware Test ?


----------



## lulu134 (13 Avril 2012)

Non je sais pas comment faire


----------



## esv^^ (14 Avril 2012)

lulu134 a dit:


> Non je sais pas comment faire



Avec le cd d'install'!


----------



## lulu134 (14 Avril 2012)

J'ai acheté ce mec sur ebay sans le cd d'installation il n'y a pas d'autre moyen qu'acheter alors un cd d'installation?? :mouais:


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2012)

lulu134 a dit:


> J'ai acheté ce mec sur ebay sans le cd d'installation il n'y a pas d'autre moyen qu'acheter alors un cd d'installation?? :mouais:


Le AHT ne peut se faire qu'avec les CD d'install.
Par contre, d'autres logiciels comme TechTool pro peuvent tester le matériel.


----------



## lulu134 (15 Avril 2012)

Je vais le faire par logiciel alors merci


----------



## lulu134 (15 Avril 2012)

TechTool pro ne trouve rien d'anormal pour lui tout va bien alors que mon ordi plante toujours..


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2012)

Essaie de trouver les crash logs (en passant par l'utilitaire _Console_).
Vérifie ton disque dur (_Utilitaire de disque_).

Et TechTool, comme AHT, ne trouvent pas tous les pb matériel


----------



## lulu134 (16 Avril 2012)

Merci, Je vais voir ca alors et je vous dit quoi une fois que c'est fais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

Vérification du volume «*HD1*»

Voici que dit utilitaire de disque :
Vérification en direct en cours.
Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
Vérification du catalogue.
Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
Vérification bitmap du volume.
Vérification des informations du volume.
Nombre de fichiers de volume non valide
(normalement 456123 au lieu de 456124)
Nombre de répertoires de volume non valide
(normalement 113939 au lieu de 113938)
Le volume HD1 nécessite des réparations.
Erreur*: La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------

Et l'utilitaire Console s'ouvre et tout de suite après elle se quitte (plaaante) donc je ne sais pas y accéder et j'ai essayer d'envoyer le rapport a Apple mais il me mets toujours echec


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2012)

lulu134 a dit:


> Le volume HD1 nécessite des réparations.
> Erreur*: La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué.


Utilitaire de disque ne peut réparer le disque que si tu as démarré sur ton DVD système (avant Lion) ou sur la partition Recovery (depuis Lion).

Si Utilitaire de disque n'y arrive pas, peut être que Disk Warrior le pourrait (logiciel payant). Ou bien un formatage complet (ce qui va effacer toutes tes données).


----------



## lulu134 (17 Avril 2012)

Je pense que je vais voir avec un formatage apres avoir tout sauvegarder sur mon DDE


----------

